# If it all came to an end tomorrow



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

What would you miss most?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Rolled crappin paper


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Day after tomorrow


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok we talking things not people I get it.
Coffee a great cup in my HD cup in the morning alone, sharing a cup with my Granddaughter, having a cup with my wife as we did when it was all we could afford.
Yes I will miss coffee.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A long hot shower and my washer and drier.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

In South Florida ... the A/C!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Nothing. My BOL has two ponds loaded with fish on it. I sure as hell wouldn't miss facebook and text messages. OK AC. That's about it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ditto csi, no work, all play! Don't have to be PC to folks, life would be good. No time clocks to punch.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Nothing. My BOL has two ponds loaded with fish on it. I sure as hell wouldn't miss facebook and text messages. OK AC. That's about it.


Until you get a bad toothache, or your appendix decides to explode.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Cruising with the wife and dog in the convertible or Bronco.

Electricity.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Until you get a bad toothache, or your appendix decides to explode.


I got pliers for the teeth, whiskey for the pain and NO APPENDIX!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'll second the hot shower. Water will as costly as gold down here.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Seriously, do folks really think, "what will happen if I have a tooth ache or need open heart surgery!" It is, what it is! If all else fails, put your head between your legs and kiss your butt goodbye.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'll second the hot shower. Water will as costly as gold down here.


 Few years in the Army taught me the value of a hot shower in clean water and no time limit. I have an 80 gallon hot water heater for that reason in our home.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Paying back all the congress.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I would go with wifi


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I would miss the peace, because when the idiots figured out it was a WORL world all hell would break loose.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Rolled crappin paper


Yes. One of the best inventions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If it all came to an end tomorrow? I'd miss Mrs Slippy. In a true grid down SHTF situation in about 4 or 5 months, she would be out of insulin and as a Type 1 Diabetic this would mean the end of her life. 

She and I were talking the other day about this. She has never read One Second After where the young girl is a Type 1 Diabetic and dies. Mrs Slippy started reading the book this week and we talked about it. She said I would be a very good Hermit of an Old Man but that's not what she would want for me. She hopes that our Sons and others are able to make it back to Slippy Lodge to help out.

I agreed that I would be a really good old Hermit, but I would rather be a good husband. So I'll work on that tomorrow and the next day...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel your pain, Slipster. My folks are old, and each day they ingest more pills than I do in three years. If SHTF tomorrow, I will have the honor of watching them die. I hope we never have to go through that.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

1) Yeah, living without modern medicine will be a one-way ticket to the 17th century. I'm one of the lucky ones- I can live without any pills if I had to. It wouldn't be fun, but survivable. I will be prepping some zero calory sugar substitute for use until the lack of nearly all sugar manages to break me out of type 2 diabetes. I have a long list of things I'll miss. I would submit that we will all miss penicillin a lot. There are natural things to handle many medical symptoms, but no true antibacteriological agent. It's effective against so many things... Oh! And birth control pills! I hope someone stores those!

2) CHOCOLATE


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Rolled crappin paper





Denton said:


> Yes. One of the best inventions.


One day, When I was on an Aircraft Carrier in the Indian Ocean in the early 1980's, I walked onto the bridge of the ship and there was dead silence. The Captain's face was all red and you could tell he was really torked. Seems he had just finished reaming out the Supply Officer of the ship.

Transitting from the WestPAC into the Indian Ocean for our tour, noone had thought to order a supply of TP. With 4500 guys on board, this is not a good situation! The only way to get an emergency shipment in the Indian Ocean was to submit a message called a CASREP (Casualty Report) explaing what your problem is and what you need to fix it. This is usually reserved for equipment malfunctions and the like. Also this kind of message goes out on the general message traffic frequencies. So, every ship attached to the entire 7th Fleet new that our ship was about to run out of TP and needed an emergency shipment to avoid a real catastrophy! Not a good career move. :68:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> One day, When I was on an Aircraft Carrier in the Indian Ocean in the early 1980's, I walked onto the bridge of the ship and there was dead silence. The Captain's face was all red and you could tell he was really torked. Seems he had just finished reaming out the Supply Officer of the ship.
> 
> Transitting from the WestPAC into the Indian Ocean for our tour, noone had thought to order a supply of TP. With 4500 guys on board, this is not a good situation! The only way to get an emergency shipment in the Indian Ocean was to submit a message called a CASREP (Casualty Report) explaing what your problem is and what you need to fix it. This is usually reserved for equipment malfunctions and the like. Also this kind of message goes out on the general message traffic frequencies. So, every ship attached to the entire 7th Fleet new that our ship was about to run out of TP and needed an emergency shipment to avoid a real catastrophy! Not a good career move. :68:


:laughhard::stupid::Yikes::hopelessness:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> One day, When I was on an Aircraft Carrier in the Indian Ocean in the early 1980's, I walked onto the bridge of the ship and there was dead silence. The Captain's face was all red and you could tell he was really torked. Seems he had just finished reaming out the Supply Officer of the ship.
> 
> Transitting from the WestPAC into the Indian Ocean for our tour, noone had thought to order a supply of TP. With 4500 guys on board, this is not a good situation! The only way to get an emergency shipment in the Indian Ocean was to submit a message called a CASREP (Casualty Report) explaing what your problem is and what you need to fix it. This is usually reserved for equipment malfunctions and the like. Also this kind of message goes out on the general message traffic frequencies. So, every ship attached to the entire 7th Fleet new that our ship was about to run out of TP and needed an emergency shipment to avoid a real catastrophy! Not a good career move. :68:


 MRE's had a small supply in each one.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> Seriously, do folks really think, "what will happen if I have a tooth ache or need open heart surgery!" It is, what it is! If all else fails, put your head between your legs and kiss your butt goodbye.


If you are not thinking about loss of modern medical help, then you are simply not thinking. For all those who wish that the SHTF would happen so they can play with their shinny new toys, better think of that minor boo-boo that would cost you a trip to the ER, would now very likely will cost you, or a love one, you're/their life.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes.. Long hot showers. And TP..


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Electricity is a big one for me since I'm only setup to run the freezer and well pump. Until the fuel runs out...

Free time. I imagine I will be working constantly trying to homestead. 

Stress free life. Having to worry about security 24/7 would really suck. And what would be considered a minor set back now will be a major problem when shtf. Like others said, a small cut could end up killing you or a loved one. Lots of things to cause stress in a collapse. And stress is really bad for you mentally and physically.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Definitely coffee


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Shit tickets and coffee... Just like every morning, coffee then shit tickets!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Not being able to see TG's avatar!:love_heart:


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Urinal Cake said:


> Not being able to see TG's avatar!:love_heart:


Got to be the water. Hey a bit off topic but do you know Snooki


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Assuming that my family makes it, and we manage to stay healthy and happy...It might actually be the computer/internet that I will miss the most.

For me, it has replaced:
- my childhood encyclopedia set
- the public library
- my tv
- my stereo
- my cookbook
- family board games
- family filing cabinet
- my photoalbums
- my map collection
- my chilton's manual for my vehicle
- my highschool drafting set
- the calendar on the wall
- the little black book full of contact info for friends and family
- various multibook publications such as: popular mechanix encyclopedia, sunset books on patios, decks, fences, home repair, auto body repair, refinishing old furniture, gardening, camp skills.
- clearly this list is much larger than I care to write

rgds
Tink


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My lady friend who is reading along says TP and Diet Coke. I'm voting for internet and hot showers. She doesn't know I've got a good supply of TP hidden away.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FoolAmI said:


> My lady friend who is reading along says TP and Diet Coke. I'm voting for internet and hot showers. She doesn't know I've got a good supply of TP hidden away.


Sounds like you've got a heck of a barter item...if you know what I mean!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sounds like you've got a heck of a barter item...if you know what I mean!


Yep, In some ways the paper is mightier than the sword.

Here I sit in fume and vapor
Someone stole the toilet paper
Boss is calling,,, no time to linger
Watch out A--hole,, here comes the finger:armata_PDT_23:


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Definitely coffee


Just picked up 2 big cans of Coffee tonight. While I'm not a big coffee drinker I figure it would make a good trade item and help keep me sharp if things got bad.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

TP I concur..


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching my kids be kids.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

The internet...yep. I can wipe with a leaf, but not being able to Google something...yikes.


----------

